# Soooo tired..Is it nearly time?



## d1kt8r

OK so im due any day now, just wondering how many people get super super tired (like more tired than pregnancy generally makes ya) not to long before ya go into labour? A couple of my friend said that its gearing you up for Labour and i was just wondering how common it is 

Last night i slept 13 hours with pee breaks lol, then napped after i woke up for another 3 hours and this arvo ive had another 2 hour nap and i think ill be in bed in another couple of hours lol, i feel wayyyy more tired than i have the whole pregnancy and its so sudden.


Thanks Ladies
:):):):):):):):):):):):sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## whispernikki

I've be feeling the same, went to l&d yesterday had a sweep told the consultant how bad I'm feeling, she said maybe things are getting closer 
So who knows really, still nothing has happened :-/


----------



## creolechica3

I heard that when your boody starts to ache alot and you are sleeping more means that you are getting close to your due date I hope so because I am so ready...lol


----------



## CAJ11

The night my waters broke, I had slept all day, so you may be close :0


----------



## Radiance

With my daughter I felt the same, actually more energized!
and with my baby boy I didn't even know I went into labor lol
So both times I felt fine


----------



## MeowPurr32

I felt very tired the day I went into labor. Went for a nap and woke up an hour later because my water was breaking. 

Then proceeded to roll out of bed so I wouldn't get the bed wet and my waters kept coming out, all over the floor, so I nearly slipped in it! (I was just wearing a nightgown and nothing else.) 
I suggest sleeping on top of a towel and having another one near the bed.

Happy napping!


----------



## d1kt8r

LOL i had my baby boy on the 15th of may :) a nice healthy 10lb 8oz with no pain relief i might add lol, i look back on it and am so happy i did it drug free, and labour is the most amazing thing, :)


----------

